# 2011 **** Season



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

lol if my wife would allow me i would to


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

that ic looks great how many did you end up with i'm at 60 ****. 31 running dogs, 12 road kills, and 17 trapping. still picking one up here and there in the traps. so i'm still not done yet.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

good deal lol @ the road kill a few years back when skins were up in i think 2007 me and a buddy picked up 20 road kill on the drive back from an indiana hunting trip lol good times as far as count i had 56 with the dogs 12 in traps one road kill...that i ranover lol...not a bad season for me since i usually only kill 30 a year too save seed and keep some around to run during the running season...


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Lol I'm not gonna put my number on here lol its a lot
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

taylorswalker said:


> Lol I'm not gonna put my number on here lol its a lot
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 come on give us little guys some thing to for. got to figure in that i didn't even have a clue about running hounds until the end of nov. now i can't get enough. it's my new drug, high on hound huntinglol


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

lol ive been in dogs 8 years and cant get enough of it! gotta love a hound running a cold track and putting a **** at the end of it....it dose something for the soul


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Well its been 21 years of runnin dogs today got my first dog when I was 8 and I'm 29 today and gonna run em tonight lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

what was your first dog and how did it hunt?


----------



## wildlife chaser (Mar 4, 2005)

misupercooner said:


> what was your first dog and how did it hunt?


 mines a little female walker and she won't be the last! two are better then one.just want to get her running good before i think of getting another of wait i've already been thinking of the next one.


----------



## taylorswalker (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine was a 7 year old blue dog **** treein machine. He was slower the mallasses in jan bawl on every track then I hunted every breed but those dirty ol plotts for a few years then I found walkers and it was all over when from treein 8 a night to treein over 20 game over lol. Then I fine tuned it down and now I have the blood I want in my kennel. My 8 month old pup is amazing anyone who wants to see a vid of him and his daddy this mornin at day break text me 8178741015 ill send it to ur phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bl00dtrail (Feb 13, 2005)

Nice haul of *****! congrats man!


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

my phones to old for videos lol...i still have my first dog hes 7 years old and a walker got him as a pup he showed me how to **** hunt lol ...ive been through about 5 young dogs through the the last 7 years a few blue ticks a few walkers and this english dog...


----------

